# Red Ruby King Kong breed with Snow White CRS



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't wait to see what the babies look like.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Sumo boy 5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Cool mix! 

If you don't want them, I'll have it.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Watch eggs decending into abdomen after mating.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a very very cool video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool vid looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

wow that was cool!!! wonder when i will get your type of success =( I havent seen any activity from my shrimps for over 2 months


----------

